# Hedgehog homes



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Rose is now pretty settled and is great fun to have. 

I want to make her life a little more interesting. She has a wheel and various bits like sliced loo rolls bits of boxes and a litter tray with megazorb in it but it all seems a bit bland. 

Other than running on her wheel, around her cage or the lounge she doesnt do much. 

I wonder if you can suggest any more toy ideas?

I'm using squares of fleece blankets in her bed and she seems to enjoy nesting into them. I'm making sure her claws dont get long so she doesnt get caught in it. 

I wonder if she would prefer chopped barley straw as a bedding something she can digg about in? I have read this is safe but would be concerned she could catch mites. Also I have a load of vet bed at the min is this suitable with hegehogs or will they get caught up in it.


----------



## retepwaker (Dec 5, 2011)

Hedgehog running round on a wheel love to see that


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

have a look on youtube, theres hundreds of videos I havent taken any myself


----------

